# Need Vaccination Papers



## dusto2k3 (May 4, 2011)

My portfolio was stolen out of my car now I do not have my receipt for the purchase of my vaccines. They were administered by the breeder so all it was was a printout of the vaccine type. I have no idea what it looked like so I am wondering if someone has an email or something showing they purchased the initial puppy shots (pre-6 month). I would like to submit a copy. 

The funny thing is, the dog is registered with the city and in order to get him registered they needed the copy of said vaccines, and I had it at that time....ARRRRGGHHH!!!!

Dustin & Rocky


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What do you need the printout for? If he's already registered with the city, you won't need the proof anymore, and by the time he needs to be re-registered, he'll have had his boosters already and you can submit that paper. Besides, breeder-administered vaccines are rarely recognized for anything legal.

And I'm pretty sure submitting someone else's copy would constitute fraud. . .


----------



## dusto2k3 (May 4, 2011)

OK, I don't really care about fraud. That is not even on my radar as far as worries...sorry...I am far from altruistic
The apartments are wanting the original vaccine info for some reason. I am able to get a copy of the booster as he is 8mths now. I think they don't like my dog because he is 125 lbs.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

*blink*

So....you want someone else....to e-mail you THEIR dog's vaccination record...for YOU to pass as your dog's...

And we're supposed to just trust that your dog is vaccinated...putting everyone around you at risk if your dog ISN'T vaccinated and you are, instead, trying to get away with something illegal....

I thought I'd heard of everything.

And an e-mail would not be considered an original copy, so your attempt at fraud has failed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The only thing they can legally require is rabies vaccination, which must be given by a vet, so your vet would have those papers on hand. I suppose apartment management could require the other vaccines. . .it is their property. But only the last one would be of any interest to them. And, like I said, almost nobody accepts proof of vaccines given by anybody but a licensed vet. As you so brilliantly prove, anybody can SAY they gave a dog vaccines, only a vet has legal reasons to tell the truth. Sorry, I just don't see how some pictures of vaccine labels would be of any use to you, even if you could find someone willing to send you some for you to fraudulently pass off as your own.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You probably think this is an unmoderated forum, frequented by low-life dog-owners with no regard for laws or apartment requirements, but you're wrong.

It's moderated.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I give my own vaccines (and no, I won't send you labels) and when I take a pup in for it's first vet visit, whether that's just for the rabies or something else, they ask me what vaccines I have given and when. And put it into their computer system. I believe they mark it some how as having been administered by someone else, ie not them, I've heard them tell another client they do that when they were entering her dogs records when she was changing vets. But if I need any proof of a vaccination history, I just ask them to print it up for me, and everything shows up on the report. It doesn't hurt though that I have a long term relationship with my vet and spend thousands of dollars there every year, so they know I don't skip out on health care for my animals, and if I say I gave a vaccine then I did it.

I suggest you talk to your vet about this. However, if the booster information isn't enough, you may be right that they have other issues with your dog, in which case I'd just be looking for another apartment, they will continue to try to find reasons to not accept your dog.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I almost spewed my drink all over my computer screen. Call the breeder and ask for another form. Most people save those types of documents to their computer. Otherwise you're up a creek without a paddle as far as getting any other copy.

It is legal here to give your own vaccines - including rabies (literally I could drive 5 minutes up the road and go buy all of them) - however rabies won't be recognized without a certificate from a licensed veterinarian so I opt for the vet to give my dogs their rabies vaccine.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Charis said:


> Call the breeder and ask for another form. .


+1!

Seems easy to me...unless they never had their shots in the first place...


----------

